# Chicago



## GaryBurke (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi there. I'm going to be spending a few days in Chicago in a couple of weeks. aside from the usual tourist spots (dinners and hotel are lined up) I'm looking for good clothes-shopping opportunities, any recommendations for interesting stores I should check out?


----------



## nole_guapo (Jan 20, 2006)

George Greene on Oak Street, the Polo Store on Michigan Ave, and Saks Mens store on Michigan Avenue......Those are the best places of AAAC type clothes in the city...........


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

You may as well check out the Filene's Basement downtown (two of them, actually) while you're in the area. Obviously not a posh experience, but you may land a fine deal with a spot of luck.


----------

